# Help? Amend FBAR?



## DebbyL (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi,
my accountant just discovered a mistake on my current FBAR. Do you know what form you use to amend it?
Thanks.
Debby


----------



## Booth44 (Apr 23, 2016)

You can use the same form.

If you've done the PDF-fillable form simply click "remove signature" then on page 2 there's a box to check that says "amended". Beside it you need to fill in the BSA Identifier # that they would have sent you as a confirmation of your original filing. Add/correct whatever you need and resubmit. Easy-peasy.


----------



## DebbyL (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you so much!!
I knew I saw it somewhere, but couldn't find it when I looked. 




Booth44 said:


> You can use the same form.
> 
> If you've done the PDF-fillable form simply click "remove signature" then on page 2 there's a box to check that says "amended". Beside it you need to fill in the BSA Identifier # that they would have sent you as a confirmation of your original filing. Add/correct whatever you need and resubmit. Easy-peasy.


----------

